# Beretta Brev 1919



## bil (Aug 27, 2013)

I've come into a Beretta Brev 1919 6.35 (cal 25), SN 1668XX. The rifling looks well worn, so I'm seeking a barrel. Also would like a set of gun springs, as they feel weak to me. And wouldn't mind an extra magazine.
Can anyone kindly help me with these items? The barrel is the thing I would most like, followed by the springs.
Many thanks,
Bil1943


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gun Parts Corp.: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts

Brownells (but first see the Beretta link, below): http://www.brownells.com/

Gunclip Depot: Gun magazines-Gunclip Depot. Premium Supplier of hand gun magazines gun mags gun clips and guns

Maybe even Beretta itself: http://berettausa.custhelp.com/app/...sion/L3RpbWUvMTM3NzcyMjM2Mi9zaWQvUTR5X3dXeWw=


----------



## bil (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks much, Steve. Gotta crash now, but I'll run these down tomorrow for sure.


----------



## bil (Aug 27, 2013)

Spent a great part of the day on this quest. Triple K has the magazine, which is the part I need least. Can't find a barrel or a set of springs. Any more ideas? I'm 70, but with this pistol, feel like I'm going on a hundred and seventy. Need lots of help. Surely someone's got a barrel laying around their parts drawer don't they? And such a love of Berettas they've got a bunch of springs and a barrel, too?
Purty please.....?
Many thanks,
Bil


----------

